# Billings Zwarte Zee



## Mr-Tomcat (Jun 19, 2007)

Would someone be so good as to tell me if this assembly (attached) fit's to the stern or bow section of the Zwarte Zee.

Thank you, Andrew.


----------



## trawlercook (Aug 19, 2005)

hi andrew
i built the tug some years ago and the item is the anchor winch,there should be two hawse pipes in the foredeck for the anchor chain to come up and on to the barrels of the winch
cheers colin


----------



## portside II (Jun 28, 2007)

*zwartee zee whinch*

Hi Andrew i also built this one a few years ago ,like Colin says it's an anchor winch on my kit i fitted a pair of straws in the hull for the chains to run through to the anchors .the chain was of one piece fitted around the winch
daz


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

That bit goes at the sharp end and in my days was always called a windlass - a winch was for towing and was much, much bigger than that!

Good luck with the model!

Jonty


----------



## Mr-Tomcat (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you gentlemen, would I be right in saying it would be seen and not be below deck.

Andrew.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Mr T,

It sits on the forecastle of the ship. Its purpose is two fold. One, it is the anchor winch - and in your case, the chain goes over the brass bits ahead of the two upright posts that resemble brake handles. The chain comes up from the back of them and down through the hawse pipes in the deck to the anchors.

The bits on the extreme ends are the drum ends, which are used to handle mooring ropes. If you go here:

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/policy/army/fm/55-501/chap21.htm

You will see a bit more and learn sometrhing about what the machine does.

Hope this helps?

Jonty


----------



## Mr-Tomcat (Jun 19, 2007)

Strange, looking at the web page it all makes sense but why does this item not get shown on the build plans, the only item on deck below the fore deck is a brass prop.
I'll spend some time later to read off that page.
Thanks Andy.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi, Jonty that is an amazing site that you have just pointed us all too. thanks for the info. very helpful. cheers,neil.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Neil and Mr T,

No problems - that is what the site is for!

If you want to see the 'real' 'Zwarte Zee', go here:http://www.tugspotters.com/tugs/ZWARTE.ZEE.IV.htm

More photos that might be handy here: http://members.chello.nl/rverburg/pagina_zwartezee4_foto.html

And an apology re. the windlass - the photos above show that the windlass is NOT situated on the forecastle head but under the break so Mr. Tomcat was right.....and I was wrong! I will now flog myself with a rope end until I see sense and stop making presumptions!

Jonty


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Jonty use a wet lettice leaf it dosnt hurt as much.

Chris.


----------



## Mr-Tomcat (Jun 19, 2007)

Jonty where do you find them, thanks for highlighting some painting mistakes.
Any idea when they would have been taken?

Ta Andrew.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Andrew,

Always been a tug nut since I worked on Holyhead Towing's tugs many years ago - and then AHTS in the Northsea (and worldwide).

There is an excellent Dutch forum called www.tugspotters.com which you would need to join the forum on but you can ask questions about any of the Dutch tugs and you'll get excellent answers!

Santos - I did; it didn't. You're right!

Jonty


----------



## Mr-Tomcat (Jun 19, 2007)

Jonty I have tried getting onto the forum before with no success.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Andy,

Look for register (in dutch). It's the same format as any other. Inloggen is log in.......and one in, look for 'uit' when you have finished.

Should be fairly easy - but let me know if you get problems and I will walk you through them!

Jonty


----------

